# What is an Ebook and how does it work?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay folks, some one was asking me what Ebooks where and I didn't have a good answer, here what I think they are, maybe you can straighten me out a bit. I think they are books/ pamplets, etc. soldd as electronic books over the net, but you have to buy them, then a password is given to allow the book you bought to be access, am I right ? Now that I have said this this is some thing I have been wanting to do but I understand you have to have some sort of program to do this and provent folk from getting the Ebook before they buy and how do you collect your money from the sell of the book. 

Any one have some know how behind this EBook Idea stuff?

Many blessings to all DC.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Your definition is quite accurate, actually. Though, I think they generally have more secure ways of doing it than just a password usually. I think it's something more along the lines of a serial code you have to enter/register to your computer or something? Could possible be some sort of certificate (electronic signature so to speak) system even.
As far as making them yourself, I don't know of any programs off hand. Try googling something like 'freeware ebook creator' (without the quotes) or something like that and you may find a good program to do it. Also, Adobe Acrobat full edition can password protect documents and such from even being able to read them, so this could be a solution for you, at least to start (though this program does cost money, not sure if you want a free program or not).


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Well you sort of have it. An ebook doesn't necessarily have to cost anything and neither does it have to have a password to meet the definition. In short, it is a digital form of a physical piece of writing and can also be interactive. An ebook can be pretty much any format from PDF to JPEG to plain old wordpad.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello Ralck and Grizzly_uk, Thanks a bunch for responding to my question. I have been thanking of looking at Adobe, but every time I look at that program, I see 3,4,5,7 hundred dollars burning my pocket. Can affored that cost right now. I was looking at saling some of my writings on the Net as ebooks, maybe help with some project I want to do and things my folks need and save enough cash to buy a new laptop for my evangelistic work. Still would like to find out more detail on how to do it. I bought a ebook not to long ago and I had to enter this code and that to get excess to download the material but they would not volenteer how it was do, when I asked. 
Thanks again. If you run across any material that would interest me on this subject I sure would welcome it. 

God Bless DC

Question of the day? What does the Bible stand for? answer; next reply


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Then why don't you just make a word document and password protect them in a .rar or .zip folder? However once the person opens the document they will be able to edit the text and redistribute the product...but then they could redistribute the pdf too...just not edit it so readily.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*ExeBook Self Publisher* free download

*eBook Maestro* free, standard and pro versions

*EBook Compiler* $30 or free trial

*Ebook Maker* $30 or free trial


> Ebook Maker is a professional create Ebook software. Ebook Maker can compile all HTML files and their included image, JavaScript, Flash, MP3, and video files in a specific folder into a standalone .EXE file. Such file is easy to distribute via CDROM, Email, and Internet. Ebook uses Internet Explorer to display its HTML pages, so readers don't have to install any other software to open Ebook for reading. Simple and easy to use, Ebook Maker provides a variety of features to meet any custom need which an Ebook author may have for user interface, functions, and content protection, etc.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nice research work Koala ! interesting concept.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

THANKS EVERONE FOR THE GREAT ANSWERS. I was planning on working on this later BUt will all the answers, why wait. Time to go to work!!!! God Bless and "A-VITA-SANE" :wavey:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DC, I'm trying to send you a PM about your website logo, but your inbox is full. Delete some older messages to free up some space :wink:


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes Direct Current has sent a couple of PMs to me and I have replied...so the 5 allowed messages soon fills up.


----------

